# To tint or not to tint ...?



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

bmwisfast said:


> hmmm..I wouldn't think so, I mean I have been stopped by cops here and there, nothing really major, just checkpoints and stuff, but no one ever told me anything about them. I guess if you keep them lights it's ok.


Well, according to this site: http://home.pcisys.net/~bpc/auto_law/tint/ no window tint is allowed in NY at all (there is a reference to the particular sections of Vehicle Code, so information seems to be accurate). The question is, however, do the cops know the law that well, and do they bother to enforce it.


----------



## Ashram (Apr 1, 2004)

The site you mentioned is not accurate. It says in California you cannot have any window tint on the front side windows. However I believe that it is legal to have 30% tint on the side windows (70% transparency). I have seen this referenced on other sites. Anyone know whether this is true or not?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ashram said:


> The site you mentioned is not accurate. It says in California you cannot have any window tint on the front side windows. However I believe that it is legal to have 30% tint on the side windows (70% transparency). I have seen this referenced on other sites. Anyone know whether this is true or not?


 Wow, it looks like you might be right...



> CALIFORNIA VEHICLE CODE
> 
> 26708.
> 
> ...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bmwisfast said:


> I have my windows tinted. Look beautiful. I have 30% all around. Theoretically I think it's 28%, but they're sold as 30. it's a high quality metalic film with anti-UV and the such. keeps nice in the summer and on a nice summer sunset, they turn into a very very light bluish hue. Looks awsome. :thumbup:
> I also like them because they are not dark.. you can still see inside the car which is what I want if I ever get stopped by the cops. I've heared stories where people get tickets for dark windows.


Do you have a picture? I want to tint mine but I would prefer not to have issues with night-time rearward visibility (which i think is a problem in my friends' cars).


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Do you have a picture? I want to tint mine but I would prefer not to have issues with night-time rearward visibility (which i think is a problem in my friends' cars).


the crazy thing is I think that all my pictures are before I installed the tints. I will try to find a decent one. and I don't have a digital camera to take any new picures, but I have one on the way because I just ordered it..  ..it should arive in a few days. but to tell you how they look, most of my friends didn't even notice them unless I mentioned it. that's how light they are. and once you know they are there, that's when you see how nice they look..hope this helps.


----------



## buckeyebimmer (Mar 29, 2004)

I have decided to go with a 30% tint - has anyone else had problems with the rearview going to night time imaging too soon? In other words ... do I have to cover the rearview mirror sensor so my mirror isn't too dark?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Ashram said:


> The site you mentioned is not accurate. It says in California you cannot have any window tint on the front side windows. However I believe that it is legal to have 30% tint on the side windows (70% transparency). I have seen this referenced on other sites. Anyone know whether this is true or not?





Plaz said:


> Wow, it looks like you might be right...


 When I got my windows tinted, the shop told me that CA law prohibitted any tinting on the front windshield AND front side windows, but that I would likely not have any problems as long as the tinting on the side windows wasn't too dark. Since my primary reason for getting the tinting was protection of the interior rather than :bling:, I opted to get a lighter tint on the front side windows than on the back side and rear windows. I figure that going with the spirit of the law while still getting some protection is better than no protection.

Whether my tinting is within the letter of the law or not, I haven't bothered to figure out, but I have not had any problems with Johnny Law and I see a great many cars out here in LA that obviously have much darker than legal tinting all around and I haven't ever seen a passing cop pull them over just for that.


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ashram said:


> The site you mentioned is not accurate.


Yep, I reviewed it again and it does not look to be accurate indeed. Particularly, the NY code (referenced from this very site) implies 70% transparent tint is allowed:



> (b) No person shall operate any motor vehicle upon any public highway, road or street: (1) the front windshield of which is composed of, covered by or treated with any material which has a light transmittance of less than seventy percent unless such materials are limited to the uppermost six inches of the windshield; ...


Sorry for misinformation. 



operknockity said:


> I see a great many cars out here in LA that obviously have much darker than legal tinting all around and I haven't ever seen a passing cop pull them over just for that.


I do know person here in SF Bay Area who got fix-it ticket for too dark tint on front side windows. IIRC, he was stopped for something minor violation... probably, he just had too loud music, so cop was pissed off by that.


----------



## MBR87 (Mar 30, 2004)

I have 20% Titanium Tints on my car...looks great and keeps a lot of the heat and UV out...


----------

